# I got me some donkeys!!!



## DawnSue (May 1, 2004)

Remember I told you all about the little jack with one ear, well went back to get him and he had been sent to the sale. I did how ever find 2 jennys at another farm. They weren't taken care of very good. Thier hoofs were curling from not being trimmed, they had lice, they were pretty rough. We brought them home and did a lot of work. They seem to be getting along alot better. I got thier feet looking better but they still need a little work. Had the vet come and check them out, he says they are both about 6 years old. The are both going to foal SOON!!!! "Taffy" is bagging up. "Kitty" is gonna be a little longer I think. What other signs are they going to show me? I am a nervous wreck. My husband and my Dad tell me that donkeys have been having babies long before I was even born. (They both think I'm crazy) I'm just really nervous. I have my old neighbor guy on standbuy. He has been a horseman all his life. (he thinks I'm crazy too!!!) Any advice would be heplful. Thanks Dawn


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 2, 2004)

HI And CONGRADULATIONS on your new little purchase...I bet they are cute! I am so glad to hear that you got them out of there former home..and that you will be "taking care of things" (hoooves etc) they sure were lucky you found them! As for watching them as they near foaling, all I can say is BE THERE! Do you have a barn cam or a equipage system? They come in so handy for foaling season. Your hubby and Dad are right...donkeys have been foaling unattended for ages, but it is nice to know that should you be needed you will be there! Things do sometimes go wrong especially with mini donkeys or horses. We'll be waiting to see pics of your new jennys ! Corinne


----------



## dbarjminis (May 3, 2004)

Congrats on your new girls. Glad you are giving them a better life.

Just keep checking those udders at least once a day and watch the jennets attitudes. We have had quite a few baby donks here and honestly haven't even caught one jennet foaling yet, where I've watched every horse but one who went premature. Luckily the donkeys don't have much problems, but when they are pasture bred, it's almost impossible to catch them.

Good luck with your new babies!


----------

